# Any Tips for Teaching a Dog to Swim????



## spruce

find a friendly, well behaved labrador


----------



## mdoats

My biggest advice is don't worry about it. Keep taking him. Instinct will take over at some point as long as you don't force him and he doesn't develop any fear. When Rookie first started swimming he was very tentative. It was a lot like what you describe. He was in and out quite a bit. It didn't take long before he was jumping in and swimming like you'd expect.


----------



## AmbikaGR

Have you checked to see if there is a YDCA or YDHA in your area?

Seriously, it sounds like Brady may have spooked himself. Don't make a big about not swimming to him and I would not put any pressure on him. Let him go at his own pace. Sometimes you going out in the water can help but be prepared if he gets close to you you will probably get scratched. I have never had a dog that just went to water and started swimming, they were all unsure of themselves at first.


----------



## missmarstar

The first time we took Sam to the beach when he was a few months old.. we just ran into the ocean with him and he followed and once his feet couldn't touch the ground just started paddling naturally. He wasn't nervous at all since we were right there with him.


----------



## Jo Ellen

Doritos! They float ... and the nose moves the brain


----------



## Waggily Tail

Try just walking parallel to shore and give a treat every time your pup sets paw in the water. I remember my 1st instinct was to lure Maggie into deep water and that turned out to be scary for her. So, we backed up our training. Every time Maggie walked in the water I'd do a big "Horray!" and give her a treat. Now she's a true water dawg, finding sticks for us to throw, gauging the waves and just crashing in. Here's a pic of her from last weekend. She just had her 14 month birthday. It warms my heart to see her enjoy the beach so much. Good luck to you


----------



## Kohanagold

Paige's first summer, she was just a little puppy but we took her out a few times. She would mostly sit on the shore and watch Sydney go out and whine and cry for her big sister. So then, we went one time and I wore shorts and sandals and went out as far as I could without getting myself wet, and tried to coax her out and then when she got to me, praised her. She did eventually get to me, but then she wanted me to lift her out of the water and pick her up. When that didn't happen, she swam to Sydney and tried to piggy back on her, which also didn't work, so she swam back to shore. I was only about 10-15 ft out so I wasn't very far, but I went back to her and made a fuss, telling her what a good girl she was. 

I think the most important thing is to let them dictate the swimming. One guy I know took his border collie and tossed him in the river at the dog park, saying "he's got to learn sometime" (not far or anything, but still). I honestly thought the poor dog was going to end up being afaid of the water. 

Paige seemed afraid of it that first summer, but then by the next summer (last year), she was out swimming like a pro. When I teach them, or if I go to the lake (there are lots of boats), I put them in lifejackets to give them better visability too. That may help. He'll get it though and I'm sure he'll have a great time and you'll have to fight with him to get him out of the water. Good luck, BJ


----------



## egcc

I just want to add how much I have appreciated reading all of the helpful advice in this post. Our pup (just turned 6 mo old) is not really taking to the water so well. We live in Western Washington, and her only trips to the shore have involved the Puget Sound and the ocean at Long Beach. She goes in up to her knees and does not want to go any further. We've tried a lab (and other goldens--she just whined and barked and pounced on them when they came out of the water), lots of praise, and even coveted sticks that she is chewing, but she just will not have any of it! I even waded out almost up to my hips (I'm talking the FREEZING water) to show her it was okay, but she was still not into it. I appreciate reading all of the tips letting us know to just be patient and she will do it in her own time. Not all dogs are going to be the fish that others will be, but I trust that someday she will swim.


----------



## Abbydabbydo

Mine usually go if I throw a stick. They forget any water fears in search of the stick.  Good luck!


----------



## tippykayak

What creative ways to get a dog in the water! I love them all.

The key here is to keep the pressure off. An older dog who loves the water helps a lot too. Jax went through several sessions where Comet was fetching out in the lake and Jax was splashing on the shore before he finally braved it. Each time he actually swam, he did exactly what you're describing where he suddenly went too deep and seriously regretted it. I even posted a YouTube video of still shots I took of him doing exactly that and posted it at this thread.

He went from nervous to too enthusiastic back to nervous a couple of times, and then he got over it. Now it's impossible to keep him out.

Just give him a non-coercive motivation to go out past his depth and don't put a lot of pressure. Either get an older dog friend to fetch out in the water, throw a Dorito, or go out there yourself and have a blast with dog toys. He'll get it.


----------



## Florabora22

I think a lot of times it just takes exposure. Flora first only put her paws in, then would walk in up to her belly. More than once she got out too far and I could tell she was not happy. She'd come swimming back in with her ears flat against her head. Then... one day I was walking with her off-leash and we came upon a pond, and she beelined for it and just dove right in! It was a very hot day, so I wonder if she was just like, "Oh thank god, water!" and didn't think twice about how it might be scary. Ever since she has had no problem going for a swim.

Good luck!


----------



## Ljilly28

I had just one golden Acadia, who wasnt crazy about swimming( though she could). Once the temperature became really summer-hot outside, it helped get her in. The desire to cool off overwhelmed her reluctance. 

Swim out into the lake yourself and have a great time tossing a tennis ball up in the air and playing, ignoring the dog. i bet he will join you.


----------



## AmberSunrise

Wow - a lot of creative ideas 

I had a reluctant swimmer like Jill did, and it was taking a hike on a hot day that finally got him in the water. The heat and other dogs enjoying their swim did what even sticks and tennis balls could not.


----------



## Doodle

Thanks for all the ideas. I especially love the doritos trick! We plan to bring him back on a regular basis so hopefully little by little he'll catch on. His absolutely favorite toy is a frisbee, but we didn't bring those yesterday because the ones we have sink. So I ordered some floating ones...hopefully that will help too! Thanks again everyone.


----------



## Selli-Belle

I second the dorito concept. I throw treats, it has taught a number of dogs to swim. However, be careful, if you have other swimming dogs that know the training technique, the trainee will never get a chance. Also make sure the treats you are using float!


----------



## Jo Ellen

If you do use treats to encourage your dog to go into deep water, don't toss them too far at first. Toss them just beyond where they can touch their feet so they can get the treat quickly and come right back to where they're comfortable.

Motivation really is key. Daisy has always been able to swim but she didn't like to, still doesn't like to. She was 1-1/2 years before she really did swim ... it was an injured duck in the middle of a pond that made her want to. The duck got away but oh what a thrill it was to see her swim so far! And then once we were fishing at the river and I threw a fish back into the water ... BIG mistake. There went Daisy, swimming downstream in the middle of the river. I about had a heart attack. I won't make that mistake again


----------



## Sadiesdream

it became first nature to my gang. Sadie at first was REALLY stubbirn, she wouldnt have any of it. But as time went on she started to join us in the water and didnt like being left out, we never forced her or tricked her in any way, she had to over come it herself and on her own terms. Now they BEG to go into our swimming pool.. Jake breaks in lol


----------



## JeanninePC99

Baxter "swam" in the ocean as a pup, but the first time we went to the dog park near us that has a lake, there were four other retrievers swimming. After a few minutes and some tossing of sticks, he was paddling around like a champ. 

Now he gets so happy when he realizes that we're on the road into that dog park. 



















About 30 minutes later, here's Baxter:


----------



## pawspurrca

I agree with everyone that says just keep trying. Oak wouldn't swim for the longest time, but I just kept taking him to water and throwing sticks in where he'd have to swim to get them. Then finally on tuesday(June 16) he did it! He swam! yes, there was much cheering, videos and pictures Now he loves it(I know, its only been 2 days). I'm such a proud Mommy, I even put the videos on his blog


----------



## AcesWild

Y'all are alot nicer than we were we put a life vest on Moxie and just threw her in. She seemed to do well with it.


----------



## FlyingQuizini

Yup. Time and patience. And once you have a dedicated swimmer on your hands, be sure he doesn't over do it. 

Here are some water safety tips:

http://caninestein.blogspot.com/2009/05/swimming-pool-safety.html


----------

